

97%ers fighting back :) - starcatcher

Yeah, totally sucks to not even get that interview.  We got our rejection earlier this afternoon too.<p>But for those of us who still want to play YC's game, the best way to "get back at" YC for the rejection is: get our product launched, get a bunch of enthusiastic users, and get in YC for the Winter 2013 class.  Best way to do that?  Build a stronger team.  Come on guys, let's start now.<p>This is an open invitation to those who PG should've picked but somehow missed.  Let's Occupy King of Thai Noodles (Grant &#38; Columbus) at 7pm this Thursday.  Remember though, we're not getting together to moan. Bring your passion, your skillz, your totally-off-the-wall-world-changing ideas, we'll see how we can help each other.<p>Shoot me an email if you decide to come (starcatcher88 AT gmail).  I'll be the girl in the yellow blazer.  Look forward to meeting you.
======
jiganti
I got rejected, I'm close, I'll go. Just sent you an email!

------
AznHisoka
The best way to get back at YC is to bootstrap your company to IPO, with YC
having no equity in it.

------
9wymanm
Did you just make a new account or are you trolling? Your profile was created
30 min ago.

~~~
starcatcher
Not trolling, friend (hope that's obvious from my post). Just wanted to
protect my primary email account which is the same as my HN login. Hope you
can join us.

